# Mesquite and elk horn distress



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

I just turned this out a few days ago, First time using mesquite. I like it. Lanyard ring and elk ring are elk horn. $35.00 to your door. Enjoy.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

SOLD !!! I will take it. PM sent


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah, like I really need another call, lol
But I will always support a fellow callmaker and buying one is one way along with any info if they ask. And besides this one is a beauty !!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice grab Ed! Beautiful work.


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Stonegod, my other calls are still for sale. Feel free to buy them,lol. And every one else thank you for the words of encouragment.


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

This call has been sold , Thanks everyone.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

See how that works I buy from Prairie wolf and before i can jump on these he buys from you then i offer some smoked sausage and the circle goes round and round!!. Congrats Ed nice looking calls you have acquired for sure. Great work CMG-C we hope to see alot more for sure!!!!!!!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

damn dude that one is incredible :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

That one was bound to go fast and it did. Good job.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow ! Love the look of that with the antler. You guys are all killing me ! The wife keeps an eye on my call box and lanyards as of late. Gonna need a bigger box.... :teeth:


----------

